# Depressed about GPA



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

So my GPA isn't all that great its not terrible, but not great. I've had lots of trouble in school because I'm learning disabled. It's pretty depressing to me and I end up spending a lot more time studying than my peers. I actually feel like I've missed out on social opportunities because I've had to write papers or study on the weekends when most people have time to party or whatever. I was just wondering if anyone else here has a learning disability or worries about grades.


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

I just hope I can get a job or into a graduate program. My GPA I think is around the average for my school but it just seems like everyone I know has these really impressive GPAs. It's pretty anxiety producing.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Are you doing good in some classes and then not good in others? I've found that every year, one or two classes (cough*MATH*cough) knock down my grades, and that's culminated to become a little problem here.

But yeah, I think I overly stress over my GPA, considering what it is right now, but still, it drives me crazy when other people brag about theirs being so high. The only suggestion I can give is to tune them out (cliche, easier said then done) and be happy where you are...and there's always other options like junior college or internships or stuff like that...that's about all I have? Good luck, tho, sorry I cant be of help


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Both my cumulative and major GPAs are at or around 3.0, which isn't bad really. Yes, it could be a lot better, but I've had a few rough classes. Also I could have taken two classes that I got Cs in as P/F, which would have helped a lot. I was never really an A student past middle school anyway. :lol


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i was depressed and flunked alot of classes my first time to college. i had to come back, get therapy, and transfer to the local college. my cumulative gpa really suffered. there is no room for failure.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I graduated from high school in the bottom quarter of my class, and got a relatively weak 2.96 cumulative GPA in college... and it hasn't had a negative effect on my life, actually  

If you dazzle your employer (before and after you're hired), they won't care what your grades were  

-Ryan


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I wish I could get a 3.0 at least once. I've been really close.


----------



## ImShy (Apr 20, 2006)

Kardax said:


> I graduated from high school in the bottom quarter of my class, and got a relatively weak 2.96 cumulative GPA in college... and it hasn't had a negative effect on my life, actually
> 
> If you dazzle your employer (before and after you're hired), they won't care what your grades were
> 
> -Ryan


Thanks, that makes me feel better.


----------



## pittstonjoma (Nov 10, 2003)

I constantly worry about grades.. I miss out on a lot b/c of schoolwork.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> I wish I could get a 3.0 at least once. I've been really close.


:dito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I didn't this crappy SA, depression, or family issues at the time, I wonder if I could have made the National Honor Society. 

It's so hard to remain motivated when you have panic attacks out the wazoo. I was still an honor roll student nonetheless.

College, I was about average - lower than I would have liked, but I was still able to get a job in my field! I remember one time I was so afraid of a ten-point quiz (which we were told we HAD to pass to pass the course), I was stiff as a board from a panic attack that lasted almost an hour - spring 1995. It's amazing what happens when we put so much pressure on ourselves.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I obsess over mine :um


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

I was a straight A student out of high school, but SA and getting burnt out has given me a horrible GPA at university and now I am in my 4th (out of 5) year. I've never flunked an exam, but I've been very close quite often.

It worries me alot sometimes, I fear I might have difficulty getting the kind of job I want.

Question: We don't do GPA's in numbers the same way, how are they calculated in the US?

Oh, and what score do you need on an exam/test to pass?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

U.S. college GPA's work something like this:

4.00 = A
3.00 = B
2.00 = C
1.00 = D
0.00 = F

A person's GPA is the "average" of their letter grades.

In general, a "D-" or higher means you passed a test. Other tests require a certain percentage, or a certain number of correct answers. There are many ways for teachers and professors to grade things, and they'll all use whatever best fits their style.

-Ryan


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I really doubt that having a high GPA matters as much as having a college degree, once you're out of college/university and into the 'real' world.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

Yeah, from my experince, for most things a C is required to move up in classes, get fin aid, stay in college. So, while a D is considered to be a passing grade, a C is really required for most things. 

My GPA sucks, but I am doing great this semester, A's and B's right now. I hope I don't screw it up. I have aslo been told many times by teachers, employeers, ect that there are many things besides a GPA that matters in getting a job. Attitude is important( working on that one) and showing that you are willing to learn what to do in your job after being hired is important. Most of my teachers talk about what all we can put on our resume from the class, and it is usually more than just what work we did. Having projects, reports, ect... to show employeers is good, also. So, if your not good at taking tests, try to work hard on projects, papers, or whatever. It is something tangable to show employeers.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I really don't know what to do with myself now, as my fin aid was rejected due to my grades last quarter (when I had a couple of panic attacks _and _was injured in a seperate incident) so if the appeal doesn't go through, I'm out in the cold with the ice weasels...


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

If my GPA goes down even 1 one-hundredth of a point, this semester, I'm going to go CRAZY!!! :troll That's right. So watch out.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

i'd say GPA's are important as far as qualifying for good scholarships and if you are planning to go to graduate school. Of course, they also indicate whether you put in some effort in school (therefore a GPA of 3.0 or better).

In the real world, I really think experience carries far more weight than your GPA which makes sense since employers want to see if you're a capable worker.

I think a good GPA for the real world is a 3.0 or better. It shows that you put in the effort in school and perhaps have done other things such as developing experience.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

for entry into graduate school, grades are important….otherwise, it doesn't mean much.

Just finished my masters so I want to get in a Ph.D program, obviously good grades matter…. they say that once you are in Ph.D program, grades don't mean much because you already are in the highest program. So to sum it up, grades mean some but it's not everything. Just make good grades, good enough to get in where you want to go.

As for jobs requiring certain GPA, that used to be more popular, now most jobs are interested in your EXPERIENCE, unless if you want to go into academia, then grades are more important. otherwise, it doesn't MATTER.


----------



## svbaby (Aug 7, 2014)

I ruined my life when I messed my gpa up. I had a 3.0 coming in from community college, then actually got dismissed. My gpa is a 1.3 so if anyone deserves to be crying here its definately me.

I'm a junior now (got back into University) and want to be a pharmacist. Everyones telling me its impossible and I'l never get into Pharmacy school. I have to try anyway though because if I dont I'll probably end up a bitter old hag.


----------

